# [SOLVED] - LiveDVD 10: install gentoo, grub.conf.....

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich habe ab der genialen gentoo livedvd 10 gebootet, wpa eingerichtet und dann via wireless 

gentoo bis zum step emerge grub problemlos installiert.

als ich dann nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf nach dem bearbeiten speichern wolle, bekam ich

immer die meldung, dass das system read only mountet sei... auch an einem anderen ort konnte

ich die datei nicht zwischenspeichern. 

ich hatte keinen besseren plan als das system herunterzufahren und neu zu booten ( zuerst die 

livedvd und später die minimalcd).

folgendes habe ich dann ausgeführt

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

leider finde ich nur die bootpartition der livedvd resp. der minimalcd

auch find ist erfolglos. 

was kann ich nun machen? emerge grub macht wohl kaum sinn oder?

merci für eure hilfe

lg

michael

----------

## firefly

hast du nano aus dem chroot ausgeführt oder aus der livecd session? 

Wenn aus der livecd session dann ist es kein wunder das /boot/grub/grub.conf sich nicht speichern lässt  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

habe mich an das offizielle installationshandbuch gehalten. 

der kernel unter usr/src/linux z.b. ist vorhanden...

aber grub nirgens..

was nun?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach doch ma bitte nen "fdisk -l" von deiner Platte. Also z.B. fdisk -l /dev/hda

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..

wird deine /boot Partition evtl. nur Readonly mounted? (mach ich bei mir grundsätzlich so (mit fstab Eintrag)

Vorschlag:

mounte /boot einfach nochmal mit

```
mount -o remount,rw /boot
```

dann evtl. (in chroot) grub neu mergen, und die grub.conf noch mal überprüfen.

----------

## cng

der befehl git die meldung, dass es nicht in der fstab usw existiere, auch /mnt/gentoo/boot nicht

habe alles umountet und neu gemountet

ls -lt /boot gibt boot -> /mnt/livecd/boot

obwohl chrootet bin ich nicht auf dem system anzeige ist livecd gentoo#

hmm.. probiere es jedenfalls weiter, aber für ermerge grub müsste doch boot nicht auf die livecd zeigen oder?

----------

## cng

ok, habe grub gefunden, aber erst als ich exit eingegeben hatte und die mounts

umounten wollte. also stand ich evt. doch auf der lifedvd als ich grub emergte.

komisch nur, dass ich alles mounten kann und chrooten, aber dann doch keine 

bootpartition habe. irgendwo hab ich noch nen überlegungsfehler drin.... müsste

ich nicht irgendwo mit exit raus bevor ch weitermache?...

----------

## cng

diesen tread habe ich übersehen...

```
livecd mnt # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77545 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8f800000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          66       33232+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              67        1107      524664   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            1108       77545    38524752   83  Linux
```

----------

## cng

so, nun hab ich das problem gelöst. ich habe neu gebootet (lifedvd) und die mountsteps 

ab dem punkt vor der step fstab nachfollzogen und grub neu emerget  :Smile: 

----------

